

Welcoming Sean Ellis to Performable and Boston - dcancel
http://davidcancel.com/welcoming-sean-ellis-to-performable/

======
RexDixon
Lunch in Boston? This time of the year? Hope you have a nice warm / sunny day
on Friday! :)

